# Bullied Chicken?



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

Our flock usually gets along pretty well. We had issues with the roosters killing hens, but we got rid of those a while ago. We just noticed this poor little hen hanging out away from the others missing half her feathers. Should I remove her and send her home with my mother (she has 2 ducks and a chicken in her backyard)? or is there something else I can do?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Two thoughts come to mind - she could be molting or she has lice. See if indeed others are picking on her. I wouldn't move her......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, looks like molting to me too. When mine have fought, like when I added new chickens, they usually go for the comb. So I'd see bloody combs and maybe a couple feathers pulled out, nothing like that.


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

I thought it might be molting, but she's the only one that looks like this. I always thought that when one molted they all would.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Nah, mine have taken turns. Sometimes they'll molt one right after another, sometimes just one will have a crazy hairdo.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Looks like molting to me, too. Chickens fighting will rip out the feathers on the back of the head, and roosters can wear the feathers off the hens' backs - that's all I've ever seen in our flock. 
Just a guess here, but a very timid hen may not be getting as much food as the others and could be malnourished.


----------

